# Euro speed limits for heavier motorhomes



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Does anyone know of a reliable and up to date list of speed limits for motorhomes with a Gross Vehicle Weight over 3500kgs for the main Euro countries?

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speed*

No, is my answer, but I would be inerested so read about it.

Russell


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

This an exract from the Irish AA site:
Cars towing caravan/trailer not exceeding 750kg 100 (62) on motorways; over 750kg 80 (49) outside built up areas and 100 (62) on motorways. If the total weight of the two vehicles exceeds 3,500kg, the limit outside built-up areas is 60 (37) and 70 (43) on motorways. To tow a caravan/trailer the weight of any caravan/trailer equipped with over-run brakes must not exceed maximum weight of towing vehicle. Driving licence must show entitlement to drive this kind of combination.
More info at ttp://www.aaroadwatch.ie/eumotoring/speed_notes.asp
or a list of general car limits at http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/eumotoring/speed.asp

Patrick


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a dossier on CC Infos. It was prepared by one of the contributors called Bernard and is offered 'as seen', so not guaranteed to be checked by any legal body. If you go to the link below and then choose English, you will be presented with a map. Choose each country by clicking. There is a lot of useful legal info including speed limits. Where it is known, any additional restriction for vehicles >3.5T is shown at the bottom of the data. If you have any problems with the link, go to CC Infos main site and choose 'Dossiers' from the navigation panel on the left. The one you want is 'dossier 6'.

Philip

<<CC Infos Dossiers>>


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Phillip;

I haven't checked them all yet but some parts may be slightly out of date - a very handy link nonetheless. 

Here's a more direct link....

http://dufour.ber.free.fr/route/Anglais/index_anglais.htm

pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

AFAIK the signposts giving the name of towns & villages is also the start of the slower speed limit, the sign the other side of the town or village [with the black slash across it] is the end of the slower speed limit . . I'm also certain that vehicles over 3.5t should not travel through these smaller villages but take their by-pass or circular route . . but as always I stand to be corrected !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> AFAIK the signposts giving the name of towns & villages is also the start of the slower speed limit, the sign the other side of the town or village [with the black slash across it] is the end of the slower speed limit . . I'm also certain that vehicles over 3.5t should not travel through these smaller villages but take their by-pass or circular route . . but as always I stand to be corrected !


Hi Vic;

I agree with you about the village sign but I don't think you're right about vehs over 3.5t not being allowed in villages, at least not unless there is a 3.5t weight restriction displayed.

pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable and up to date list of speed limits for motorhomes with a Gross Vehicle Weight over 3500kgs for the main Euro countries?
> 
> Pete


Evening Pete

Have a look at this site - http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/

Should tell you what you need.

Keith Sprokit)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith;

That's a good site and the basic speed limit info is good, but there's not a lot about >3.5t restrictions.

pete


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pete,

Found another web site with speed limit info. This one is designed for truckers. Relevant page in the link below.

Philip

<<Transports Friend>>


----------

